# Suitcase Generator



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

What do people think of this?

Seems reasonable, but not sure I believe the RRP!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=190203158835&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't entertain it. If I were to be generating 240V AC in the middle of nowhere, I would want assurances that the equipment is safe. Cannot see any safety (CE, etc) markings on the case.
I would rather spend a lot more but buy a product with a checkable reputation.


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

GerryD said:


> Personally I wouldn't entertain it. If I were to be generating 240V AC in the middle of nowhere, I would want assurances that the equipment is safe. Cannot see any safety (CE, etc) markings on the case.
> I would rather spend a lot more but buy a product with a checkable reputation.


Thanks.

Would you reccommend an "inverter" generator?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

504329lt said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I wouldn't entertain it. If I were to be generating 240V AC in the middle of nowhere, I would want assurances that the equipment is safe. Cannot see any safety (CE, etc) markings on the case.
> ...


Inverter generators are safer both for you and your MH installation. Most important is safety, 240V in a damp field late at night or early morning does not forgive if it really wants to kill you.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*generator*

Hi
Honda are the best. Lightwieght, quiet but expensive. I have seen Kipor ones which appear to do the same job but at two thirds the price. The seem quite a good deal. Don't buy the cheap £ 100 jobbies. They are very noisey, smelly and take up room and they were never designed to work in the environments that you will use it as I gather from another thread you are going skiing

Ned


----------

